# Do rats need it to be dark at night?



## Bowi (Apr 16, 2016)

I have them in my living room and always have had the lamp on. I wasn't sure if it mattered if it was on or not for the rats health. I see them up playing all fiesty as I'm going to bed anyway but it occurred to me that maybe it wasn't good to not have a period of darkness for them daily. Anyone know? Thanks!!


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

How bright is the light?

The rytm of the day is very important for all mammals well being. We're adapted to it. But, night isn't necessarily pitch dark. There's moonlight nd stars, and depending on where you live it changes during the seasons (here in south sweden it's pretty much pitch black from 8pm-8am in the winter, and ''night dark" several more hours before and after that. With just a few hours of relitive but never really bright sunlight during the day. (camera photos show the differense - I see it as daylight but the camera can't take bright pictures without changing the settings) While in the summer, it never gets really dark. I can climb up on the roof on my house at any one time during the night and still be able to see the trees and fields far beyond our closest field. Watching deers graze etc. But it's still ''dark''

So.. if it's a very low light and still feel like night, it should be okay. If - like me in winter - you live somewhere where no city lights or anything makes it into the room at night and it really is pitch dark, it might even be nice with a very low light resembling moonlight.

But as a general rule, I'd say it's more sound to not have any lights.

Why's the lights on, btw?


----------



## Bowi (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the lovely reply. It makes sense what you said. Nights aren't always pitch black. I guess I got used to leaving one lamp on for "safety" so if kids get up at night they can see ok and night lights weren't really cutting it for them a year or so ago but they are older now and can do will one I think. I've been covering the rat cage with a towelSo it can be dark so far but I think the night light around the corner won't be too much for them and will work out just fine after reading your post.


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

If it's just light leaking in from behind a corner it's probably fine 
I'd save the electric bill though and just turn it off if the kids can manage. (Then again I live in the middle of nowhere where it's really dark a lot of the time, and seem to have an aversion against lights...I usually never turn any lights on when I get up in the middle of the night or anything...seems I like to stub my toes against stuff..*lol*)


----------

